# Re-entering or entering USA



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Something has to be done to facilitate cruisers, both US citizens and non US citizens, entering the US via water. New regulations require all aboard to present themselves to a custom officer. In most cases this is very inconvenient. Friends who returned to the US from the Bahamas at Ponce de Leon inlet were asked to go to Jacksonville. The only way would have been to rent a car and drive there. In Miami you have to go to Dodge Island, which has no public transportation to it. Lake Worth you have to rent a car. The list goes on and on. There has to be a better way. The only way to change this is through Congress. It's up to you. I wonder what everyone thinks of this.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I think that it is pretty easy via the Rio Grande to enter by water! (G)

Actually I agree that it sucks. (Ft. Pierce is better than most places in FL but still a pain.) I don't think there is a prayer of changing it since boaters don't represent much business or population and it is really not a major issue for boaters anywhere but FL and perhaps?? So. Cal.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Cam, I agree it's unlikely but I think the only way it might get changed is through a lobby group such as the National Marine Manufacters Association. This is a recent change in procedure which is more easily changed than before it becomes entrenched. The Border Protection people in Brunswick, Ga. actually come to your boat which is far better for the boater and as a way to prevent what ever it is they are trying to prevent.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam, it's an odd requirement. You would think we would be required call and have them come to the boat so they could inspect. Do you think Boat US might want to champion a change here?


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I think the lesson here is obvious - once you get on the boat and leave the United States, it's important to never come back. 

Take a hand saw so you can build a hut somewhere ...


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Wind Magic, perhaps this might apply whether you have a boat or not. What happens to a US citizen who flies out of the US without a passport? According to the laws as they stand now he won't be allowed back in.


----------



## S2 Dave (May 10, 2006)

ebs001,
We found an easy solution in Miami. We stayed at the Bayside Miamarina, the cheapest marina in Miami. It is right at the foot of the bridge to Dodge Island. It took us about 20 minutes to walk to Customs.
Dave


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

After hopping in and out of the east coasts of Florida, South and North Carolina, I was never questioned about where I was coming in from. I could have been coming from most anywhere, and unless they are tracking each and every vessel out there, how would they have known?

Not saying to ignore the requirements, just that it doesn't seem to be a very vigilant area of concern.

_Currently at 36 03 21 N 76 36 37 W_


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A tangent; what if you "leave" but don't go to another country before you come "back" into the US? For example, cutting the corner across the Gulf of Mexico to get from Pensacola to St Pete in a straight line? I know fishing boats often go out about 40 miles or more here (NC) to get to the stream, but they come back the same day to the same place.

*EDIT* - No, I am not about to do this and become one of those blue water rescues. I am just curious for future reference.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

PB, if you were to leave the USA and go to another country you are obligated to report in to Customs when you return. They may not catch you but I wouldn't want to face the consequences if they did.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I understand that. Merely commenting that they don't seemed overly vigilant about it. And I certainly wouldn't recommend that anyone not report in. It does though, seem like one of those things where only the law-abiding are impacted and made to go out of their way, and at their own expense, to comply.

_Currently at 36 03 21 N 76 36 37 W_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

PB...you really think those fishing boats in the inlets you're coming into are just fishermen?? (G)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

arbarnhart said:


> A tangent; what if you "leave" but don't go to another country before you come "back" into the US? For example, cutting the corner across the Gulf of Mexico to get from Pensacola to St Pete in a straight line? I know fishing boats often go out about 40 miles or more here (NC) to get to the stream, but they come back the same day to the same place.
> 
> *EDIT* - No, I am not about to do this and become one of those blue water rescues. I am just curious for future reference.


Anyone with an answer? I really just want to know.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

I was about to tell you that when you go into international waters and return you are required to report back in. Then I remembered something that happened about two years ago.
I was crew on a foreign flagged yacht with three foriegn crew. We took the boat offshore to transfer ownership and even photographed the GPS to prove that we were not in US waters. We had three lawyers on board. When we came back we went straight to our slip without ever checking back in. In retrospect this seems wrong.
In another case I did a race last winter from SanDiego, down around the Rosarito Beach Bouy in Mexico and back. The customs guys did a bulk pre check in with all of the skippers the day before. Again we had several foriegn crew, and not an issue but the precheck was required or we sould have had to clear in after leaving US waters.
So...I'm not 100% sure what the rules are. I Canada, you definitely have to check in if you leave Canadian waters. I'm pretty sure US has the same rules.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Last weekend I went into the canadian san juans, came back to Roche Harbor on the NW corner of San Juan Island in Wa st. Their is a customs slip at the marina, with a bldg at the end one of the folks on the boat goes to check everyone in at. In Canada, similar, but their was a phone to use at the bldg. Called in, answered questions, got a ID number, taped to window as they asked....simple. When we got back, I just needed that number, along with pasports, easier than BC and photo ID etc, within 30 min We were checked in! I would assume as simple in other islands up there, along with ports in the area. 

Florida sounds a bit weird if you have to go by car somewhere!

Marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

But, we all wanted to watch you do it...it'd give us something interesting to watch on TV and to talk about while you were out there. 


arbarnhart said:


> A tangent; what if you "leave" but don't go to another country before you come "back" into the US? For example, cutting the corner across the Gulf of Mexico to get from Pensacola to St Pete in a straight line? I know fishing boats often go out about 40 miles or more here (NC) to get to the stream, but they come back the same day to the same place.
> 
> *EDIT* - No, I am not about to do this and become one of those blue water rescues. I am just curious for future reference.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> But, we all wanted to watch you do it...it'd give us something interesting to watch on TV and to talk about while you were out there.


All right; you talked me into it. Wish me luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A friend's boat just returned from a three week trip to Mexico. On his return, he did't go to the Galveston Yacht Club to check in with customs, but proceeded directly to our marina. The next day a friendly female customs officer drove to the marina and spent most of her time BSing with my friend. No problems, no hassels, just friendly competent work.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ROFLMAO  BTW, I don't see a sextant or a GPS on that thing...


arbarnhart said:


> All right; you talked me into it. Wish me luck!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TXS-ALAMO said:


> A friend's boat just returned from a three week trip to Mexico. On his return, he did't go to the Galveston Yacht Club to check in with customs, but proceeded directly to our marina. The next day a friendly female customs officer drove to the marina and spent most of her time BSing with my friend. No problems, no hassels, just friendly competent work.


But was the customs officer cute???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> ROFLMAO  BTW, I don't see a sextant or a GPS on that thing...


Don't need no GPS; it is navigated by PBR.  
Besides, from out in the Gulf, you can always smell which way Texas is...
<running and ducking and hiding>


----------



## hutch5151 (Jul 16, 2000)

*Clearing In*

I found clearing in after visiting the Bahama's this spring rather simple. we planned our return to West Palm Beach, entered a marina near the port and called customs. They asked us a few basic questions, got our customs sticker number, gave us a clearance number and told us we had to clear immigrations within 24 hours. The next morning we walked approximately 1/2 mile to the customs and immigration office in the port to clear in. To our suprise, no lines, and a very courteous and helpful customs/immigration officer. He cleared us in and helped us pre-register with immigration numbers so the next time we clear in we just have to call. I think the key is to plan your return to a port with a customs and immigration office nearby.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hutch...DETAILS needed!! Where in WPB did you pull into and WHERE is immigration there? Sounds a whole lot more convenient than Ft. Pierce where we had an easy hne checkin but it was a cab ride to immigration.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SailingDog, as a matter of fact she was very cute. How did you guess?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just a hunch...


----------



## rljend (Oct 19, 2001)

Hasn't anyone heard of C&BP's "Local Boaters Option"? Prior to going to the Bahamas this year, we took our passports and boat papers to the Customs office at the local airport and after filling out a couple of forms, we were issued a registration card. Upon arrival back to the States, we just called the nearest office and gave them the skipper's number from the registration card. Couldn't have been easier. BTW, the penality for not clearing is $5000.


----------

